# [XORG] No inicia Xorg con driver intel (solucionado)

## Glats

Hola soy nuevo en Gentoo y estoy tratando de correr el servidor X, pero no he podido cargar correctamente el driver (a mi parecer).

Seguí esta guía http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64 para instalar Gentoo en mi ordenador

al hacer un lspci me muestra lo siguiente :

```

root #lspci | grep Display

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

```

Por lo tanto seguí estos pasos  http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel para esta tarjeta: Gen3 915G/GM, 945G/GM, G/Q33, Atom D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx

Reconstruí el kernel con los parámetros que me señalaban en la wiki intel como señala acá http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Configuration ejecutando:

```

root #make -j2 && make -j2 modules_install && make -j2 install

root #genkernel --install initramfs

root #grub2-install /dev/sda

root #grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

root #reboot

```

Después de reiniciar la maquina ejecuto startx muestro esto se cae y el /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/TTDFe3aq

Ejecuté 

```
 root #emerge @x11-module-rebuild
```

 para reconstruir los módulos de X

Y cuando ejecuto lspci me doy cuenta que el driver no esta cargado como debería:

```

root # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

   Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Device 0827

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller

```

He agotado mis posibilidades, agradecería mucho vuestra ayudaLast edited by Glats on Thu Mar 05, 2015 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

¿Que paquetes te aparecen para actualizarse en tu emerge @x11-module-rebuild?

Tengo una placa similar y tuve que instalar: 

```
xf86-video-intel

xf86-video-fbdev

xf86-video-mesa

xf86-video-nv

xf86-video-udev
```

----------

## quilosaq

Bienvenido Glats.

Publica tu 

```
emerge --info
```

 para ayudarte mejor.

----------

## Glats

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ¿Que paquetes te aparecen para actualizarse en tu emerge @x11-module-rebuild?
> 
> Tengo una placa similar y tuve que instalar: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

natrix : http://pastebin.com/RajLmMgT

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Bienvenido Glats.
> 
> Publica tu 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quilosaq: http://pastebin.com/y05TfdTU

UPDATE:

Intenté reconstruir el kernel http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Configuration y cargar el grub

```

root #grub2-install /dev/sda

root #grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

Tuve que ocupar un livecd y reconstruí el kernel con 

```

root #genkernel all

root #grub2-install /dev/sda

root #grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

El cual funcionó y volvió arrancar mi instalación. Pero cuando vi la configuración del kernel el KMS no esta activado para intel como se muestra en la imagen:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12146424/kernel.png

```

root #cat .config | grep KMS

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

```

Creo que estoy haciendo algo mal entre la reconstrucción del kernel y cuando cargo nuevamente el bootloader grub2

Cómo lo hago para mantener la configuración que ya tengo en mi kernel y agregar ese modulo que me falta?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Cómo lo hago para mantener la configuración que ya tengo en mi kernel y agregar ese modulo que me falta?

 

Usa 

```
root #genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 en lugar de 

```
root #genkernel all
```

Cuando estés en los menús busca la opción y actívala. Asegurate de salir guardando los cambios.

----------

## natrix

También instala:

```
x11-drivers/xf86-video-modesetting

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
```

----------

## Glats

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cómo lo hago para mantener la configuración que ya tengo en mi kernel y agregar ese modulo que me falta? 
> 
> Usa 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *natrix wrote:*   

> También instala:
> 
> ```
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-modesetting
> 
> ...

 

Ahora estoy trabajando en eso, después le comentaré el resultado

----------

## Glats

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cómo lo hago para mantener la configuración que ya tengo en mi kernel y agregar ese modulo que me falta? 
> 
> Usa 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Funcionó!!! muchas gracias y perdonen a este noob en la configuración del kernel   :Sad: 

----------

